# 300+ patterns!



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

I was working with my tablet yesterday, and realized that I had over 300 patterns downloaded on it. (We won't talk about the printed ones in the binders.) Anyway, ruthless culling,and I'm down to about 50.

I blame KP for introducing me to so many wonderful patterns. :roll:


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Me too. I probably have just as many, but the problem is I am not culling any out.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

me too got loads in folders and I have started printing off the ones on the lappy as I don't want it cluttered up and I blame all the beautiful pattern creators for posting up all the lovely work they create to entice me into downloading ...its a TRAP its a TRAP LOL an Addiction hahaha


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Only 300? I have well over 2000 on a flash drive and about 1000 printed. And that doesn't count all the books.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh yes, I can relate, an absolute addiction it is...Enjoy!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh yeah KPers are enablers for sure


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

:XD: :XD: :XD: The last time I transferred my pattern files from computer to portable hard-drive (a couple or three years ago), there were over eight thousand of them. No way will I attempt to count the print-outs No, I do not print out any more, since I learned to save them on the computer. Now, I only print out the one I'm about the begin. I won't count the ones that are tagged in my books and magazines; I can't count that high! Of course, I add more to my collection ever day!


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Why can't I find one using the yarn I decided to make the sweater with????????????????
By the way, the yarn is Feza Dali...it is beautiful, but discontinued.
My gauge was way off, either that or I am math challenged. So I'm just knitting away, and going to be surprised at what comes out. I promise to post a picture.

I resolve not to download and print any more patterns in 2015....LOLOLOL


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh I can relate to that too - only mine is with recipes!!!!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

I too have a chest full of books and copies of patterns. My iPad has thousands and I've got some 600 marked on ravelry. It's my addiction oh well there are worse things one could do!!!! This site and my craft give me too much joy to cull. &#128515;&#128516;


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mad loch said:


> ... too much joy to cull.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Sure beats going shopping at a real store. Can you imagine a brick and mortar of just patterns?


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I love my 12th tablet I'm going to try and use it instead of printing


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I want to learn more about the portable hard drive. If I had all my knitting patterns in one place, instead of in documents, in downloads and in pictures, it would simplify matters. Do you just go to Best Buy and ask for a portable hard drive? What do they look like? Thanks, May



Jessica-Jean said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: The last time I transferred my pattern files from computer to portable hard-drive (a couple or three years ago), there were over eight thousand of them. No way will I attempt to count the print-outs No, I do not print out any more, since I learned to save them on the computer. Now, I only print out the one I'm about the begin. I won't count the ones that are tagged in my books and magazines; I can't count that high! Of course, I add more to my collection ever day!


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I was just thinking about this the other day...how this site is dangerous and enablers! LOL 
I don't want to know how many patterns and 'idea' pages I have!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Tell me more about your 12th tablet, please... It is not an Ipad, is it? Do not want to spend that much... thanks, May



sand334 said:


> I love my 12th tablet I'm going to try and use it instead of printing


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: The last time I transferred my pattern files from computer to portable hard-drive (a couple or three years ago), there were over eight thousand of them. No way will I attempt to count the print-outs No, I do not print out any more, since I learned to save them on the computer. Now, I only print out the one I'm about the begin. I won't count the ones that are tagged in my books and magazines; I can't count that high! Of course, I add more to my collection ever day!


Jessica-Jean I am like you. :XD:


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I tried to pare down my patterns. But then what if.......I had so many what ifs, that I gave up. Lol.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

May said:


> I want to learn more about the portable hard drive. If I had all my knitting patterns in one place, instead of in documents, in downloads and in pictures, it would simplify matters. Do you just go to Best Buy and ask for a portable hard drive? What do they look like? Thanks, May


Depending on make and capacity, it can look like a book or a deck of cards. I got mine at Costco, on sale. Also known as a hard drive.

http://www.google.ca/search?q=portable+hard+drive&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=643&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=K8mpVPeADYn6yASdw4KoAw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> I tried to pare down my patterns. But then what if.......I had so many what ifs, that I gave up. Lol.


Many of the patterns I've collected are just for a portion. I like the edge from one for use with the stitch pattern from another to make yet another ... And so it goes. My only attempts at culling have been to reduce the duplicates, in many cases chucking the older versions.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. I got 1TB of free cloud storage when I bought my new cell phone, so I've been going a little crazy downloading patterns. I probably have about 500 on there now. Its getting to the point that its too overwhelming to look for a pattern in my downloaded ones. Plus, I probably will never be able to knit all of them...


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

May said:


> I want to learn more about the portable hard drive. If I had all my knitting patterns in one place, instead of in documents, in downloads and in pictures, it would simplify matters. Do you just go to Best Buy and ask for a portable hard drive? What do they look like? Thanks, May


I have an external drive I bought on amazon years ago. It plugs into the USB port on my lap top and I can copy and save from my computer to the external drive

I am a but more organized with many of the patterns, now have them in a folder (still have a lot of organizing to do) by company since there are 1000's of patterns stored on it, many UK patterns.

I think this one was around $100 when I bought it. I'm sure there are others and might be cheaper, but it also depends on how much storage space you want on it, not sure what they call it.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Are you absolutely sure you didn't cull any you should have kept?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Are you absolutely sure you didn't cull any you should have kept?


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I will probably get an external hard drive with plenty of space, (storage)... I think a 1TB would be adequate...



mombr4 said:


> I have an external drive I bought on amazon years ago. It plugs into the USB port on my lap top and I can copy and save from my computer to the external drive
> 
> I am a but more organized with many of the patterns, now have them in a folder (still have a lot of organizing to do) by company since there are 1000's of patterns stored on it, many UK patterns.
> 
> I think this one was around $100 when I bought it. I'm sure there are others and might be cheaper, but it also depends on how much storage space you want on it, not sure what they call it.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I am new at this but I believe there is a difference between 3gb and 1TB, quite a difference in storage space. If you don't mind, what is the storage capacity of the one you bought at Costco?



Jessica-Jean said:


> Depending on make and capacity, it can look like a book or a deck of cards. I got mine at Costco, on sale. Also known as a hard drive.
> 
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=portable+hard+drive&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=643&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=K8mpVPeADYn6yASdw4KoAw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

May said:


> Thanks for the information. I am new at this but I believe there is a difference between 3gb and 1TB, quite a difference in storage space. If you don't mind, what is the storage capacity of the one you bought at Costco?


Yeah, you could say there's "a difference between 3GB and 1TB". 
1Gigabyte (GB) = 1,073,741,824
1Terabyte (TB) = 1,099,511,627,776
1GB = 0.001TB
1TB = 1000000000000bytes = 1012bytes = 1000gigabytes

Having forgotten the capacity of my newest toy, I had to plug it into the computer to find out. (No, there is absolutely no indication on the outside!) It says 1.81TB; therefore it was probably sold as a 2TB device. Those missing bytes are used internally to run the gizmo. _Every_ such device has some bytes already used, so not to worry; you're not being robbed!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yeah, you could say there's "a difference between 3GB and 1TB".
> 1Gigabyte (GB) = 1,073,741,824
> 1Terabyte (TB) = 1,099,511,627,776
> 1GB = 0.001TB
> ...


I just plugged mine in and went to properties to see the capacity and it is 111GB, I have this one for at least 6 years.
I did use it on my desk top computer with XP and now that I have a laptop with windows 7, when I plug it in it asks if I want to scan it or continue without scanning I always click on continue without scanning since I am afraid it might wipe out all of my patterns, if I click on without scanning it does open the files.

So you might also need to make sure the one you choose supports the operating system you have, not sure of this but would ask to make sure.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I see... quite a "difference" 

OK... now I have an idea of what I will be getting. 2TB is it!

Thanks Jessica Jean for all the information!!! It is greatly appreciated.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Yeah, you could say there's "a difference between 3GB and 1TB".
> 1Gigabyte (GB) = 1,073,741,824
> 1Terabyte (TB) = 1,099,511,627,776
> 1GB = 0.001TB
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> ... So you might also need to make sure the one you choose supports the operating system you have, not sure of this but would ask to make sure.


My new one is a Seagate Dashboard. It has two download packages, one for PC and one for Mac, and it can be configured to work on only one of them or both. No mention of operating system.

My old one is simpler (as well as smaller) and works/worked on whatever computer I plugged it in to. I used it to collect my pattern collections from an assortment of computers - not all with the same OS.

I had imagined that I would spend a lot of time in Syria sorting them all into relevant folders ... *That* didn't happen! 
Our son had supplied me with a stack of DVDs to watch while knitting _and_ - a much smaller but far more time-consuming - stack of DVDs with a small library of unabridged audio-books. I did the knitting-to-DVDs instead of more boring pattern sorting. 

Why did I get a new external hard drive? Just because my darling was attracted by the sale price!!! (He hasn't a clue about computers beyond getting to his puzzle sites.)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

When I go through the ones I have saved I notice that some are saved more than once! Guess I really like those!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Isn't it amazing how we think there is a possibility we will actually use each pattern or idea!?! Then again I always worry if I eliminate a pattern, someday that will be the exact one I need. Always better to be safe that sorry!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I would hate to say how many patterns i have on my computer.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

We are all knitting fanatics.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just culled a stack the other day. Oh well, maybe in my next life!

Fiona. &#128049;&#128049;&#128049;


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

I am up there with you, don't want to start to count.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I dare not count mine.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

But what would life be without our daily dose of new patterns!!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am feeling positively virtuous. My collection of "computer" patterns is measured in the dozens. I quit saving all the patterns I like and started saving only those I might make in the near future. I figure if I can't find a particular pattern there will be thousands, if not tens of thousands of others to tempt me. My stash is out of control, so I am drawing the line at patterns. At least that is my plan, ask me in a year and we'll see how well I held the line.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have an thumb drive that I've saved 1000's of patterns to. My DH bought me a external portable HD for Christmas. I have to learn how to get patterns on to it.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> Oh I can relate to that too - only mine is with recipes!!!!


I have BOTH  :shock:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nancy S. said:


> Me too. I probably have just as many, but the problem is I am not culling any out.


Me too.


----------



## knitty19 (Mar 10, 2013)

I also blame KP for letting me know about all those great web sites with hundreds of patterns which I could never finish in one lifetime


----------



## Marthajane (Jan 18, 2013)

I am an American living in Ethiopia. There are no yarn shops here so my knitting shopping must be done on KP and Ravelry. whenever I feel the need to shop for yarn or patterns I rush to jmy computer. Of course I can't get yarn this way but patterns! I love shopping for patterns. You are right. there could be worse addictions!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Izziebear said:


> I was working with my tablet yesterday, and realized that I had over 300 patterns downloaded on it. (We won't talk about the printed ones in the binders.) Anyway, ruthless culling,and I'm down to about 50.
> 
> I blame KP for introducing me to so many wonderful patterns. :roll:


Chances are pretty good that between, computer, laptop, tablet, and phone I have way more than 300 patterns, and I have no desire to cull any.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

May said:


> Tell me more about your 12th tablet, please... It is not an Ipad, is it? Do not want to spend that much... thanks, May


I purchased a Samsung Notebook in November at Best Buy for around $200. It is tied into Google, which is okay with me. I really like it. It is convenient and fast. You do need to be with wi-fi. I download patterns onto Google Drive, then I can see them again on my computer if I wish. Saving them in the Drive doesn't take up computer space. Once on the computer, I transfer them to a USB drive. I shudder at the thought of losing these patterns if my computer would malfunction. I have a separate drive for grandson's pictures and a separate one for travel photos. This keeps my computer clean of downloads and photos which can slow it down. This is what I learned from my old computer.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

May said:


> Tell me more about your 12th tablet, please... It is not an Ipad, is it? Do not want to spend that much... thanks, May


I purchased a Samsung Notebook in November at Best Buy for around $200. It is tied into Google, which is okay with me. I really like it. It is convenient and fast. You do need to be with wi-fi. I download patterns onto Google Drive, then I can see them again on my computer if I wish. Saving them in the Drive doesn't take up computer space. Once on the computer, I transfer them to a USB drive. I shudder at the thought of losing these patterns if my computer would malfunction. I have a separate drive for grandson's pictures and a separate one for travel photos. This keeps my computer clean of downloads and photos which can slow it down. This is what I learned from my old computer.


----------



## Hazelgrace (Dec 14, 2014)

me too!!! but beware of "culling" I may have accidentally let a wonderful easy baby blanket to called "peppermint" or some candy name in a crochet pattern..so sad..That was years ago and I am still looking for it.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I admire you're strength to cull your pattern. I know I have more pattern than I'll ever knit in my life, but I'll still add to them. And I refuse to regret it. I'm to weak to cull and proud of it ;-).


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Dare I even admit that I have saved over 800 on my computer in a folder, and have two 3 ring binders with printed out patterns that I one day will use !!!! hahahahahahahahahahaha (many were free, but many also were purchased).


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I answered this post daringly


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to cul mine all the time... I put them on the desk top... then when the desktop is full I go through them all...


----------



## mooney.me55 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm afraid to look to see how many I have! You are a brave person :thumbup:


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Izziebear said:


> I was working with my tablet yesterday, and realized that I had over 300 patterns downloaded on it. (We won't talk about the printed ones in the binders.) Anyway, ruthless culling,and I'm down to about 50.
> 
> I blame KP for introducing me to so many wonderful patterns. :roll:


I have many more than you have, but I'd never get rid of any of them.


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh how I agree with you all!! so many patterns quite spoilt for choice!


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

It probably won't matter for a few years, but I have to warn about the portable drives. I bought one when I had windows 95 and when I got windows xp the drive was not compatible. So I got a new one. When I got windows 7, the next one was not compatible, so I got yet another. It still works with windows 8. I have 1T on the latest one, lots of pictures saved and still tons of room. So if I was saving docs and not many pictures, that will be plenty of room. With these digital cameras, its too easy to keep every picture! I should cull those, NOT my patterns! LOL


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

casey1952 said:


> Only 300? I have well over 2000 on a flash drive and about 1000 printed. And that doesn't count all the books.


Me too!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I have an external hard drive that I save all my patterns on. I don't download every pattern I see, but a lot of them, and the external hard drive saves my computer memory for other things. I don't feel guilty about my patterns because it isn't hurting a thing/person. Just memory on a computer until I print off the one I am going to work on. So, please keep on enabling me. I love patterns!!!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

I know what you mean!


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you Jessica Jean and all the others who are hoarding patterns. Now I don't feel so bad. I couldn't begin to tell you how many patterns I have stored on the computer, other hard drive plus all the note books of patterns I have saved over the years not to mention all the books in two books cases. Some of the books are so old have to be very careful when looking through them. I couldn't bare to part with any of them.

Thanks,
Neenie


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Oh I can relate to that too - only mine is with recipes!!!!


speaking of recipes, my neighbor showed up at my door a few days ago with an arm full of recipe books....now he knows i don't cook, ever, he said he thought i might like
to try a few!! (when there are snow you know where!!) they are now bagged up to go to the library sale or the Salvation Army!!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That's funny, I have the same problem. I keep saying I'm going to clean up my saved stuff but very time consuming and I keep putting it off.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I have binders full of printed ones, a couple of discs and one of these sticks. I have so many that I can't find what I need so I just have to get more and more and more.........OH that was no dream&#128563;


----------



## Ariadne (Aug 14, 2013)

May said:


> I want to learn more about the portable hard drive. If I had all my knitting patterns in one place, instead of in documents, in downloads and in pictures, it would simplify matters. Do you just go to Best Buy and ask for a portable hard drive? What do they look like? Thanks, May


Costco is the best place but you can get a USB "stick" with large storage capacity almost anywhere for about $20. You can copy all your patterns to it, plug it into your PC or laptop, and unplug when not using it. Someone at Best Buy can tell you how to use it, or you can google it. It is easy and convenient.


----------



## annielaur (Feb 18, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> Oh I can relate to that too - only mine is with recipes!!!!


I have this problem with both recipes and patterns. Results in a very full "favorites" file!


----------



## coffeymug (Jul 14, 2013)

JOIN THE CLUB! Thanks for this post. It has inspired me to start to cull too. I'll get right to it after lunch.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I only print when I actually make something - the I put it in a page protector and in a notebook with a snip of the yarn and, if I haven't lost it, the band from the yarn. Then, I delete it from my iPad. Though I just inherited hubby's 128 gigabyte iPad air (he got a new one). I should have enough storage on this one to last me for the rest of my life.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

May, buy the 8 GB flash drive, holds tons of patterns --lots of them on sale right now at bestbuy. As low as $5


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Five years ago when I joined KP, I started to collect patterns. Soon enough my desktop was full of patterns so at the end of the old year I cleaned some out and dutifully put them on an external hard drive. A year later, the kids bought me a laptop. Yipee! No more fighting over the computer with my husband. I accumulated more patterns and did my backups. Last year, my laptop died! BUT I had my backups...or so I thought. Bought another laptop and since the new year was coming up fast, I decided to check up on my backups. YIKES! I cannot access my backup drive! All those beautiful patterns are now lost! (only the patterns I was working or completed were printed) So now my new laptop is once again full of patterns and pictures so I bought a flashdrive - my next project is to transfer them. I am still upset that I cannot access my backup! It reads cannot be found!! what can't be found!! Life is more confusing since retiring!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I save most of my patterns on Pinterest - it's free and a picture of the item is included. I have separate "boards" for scarves, gloves and mittens, scarves, toys, children's, etc. With Pinterest, I can quickly flip through what I've saved, pick one or elements of several, then print them out. I also include yarn wt and needle size in the notes section on each pattern.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I have way, way too many to count. At least I stopped printing them out, and only have digital copies. I did spend some time organizing them into folders so it's easier to find what I'm looking for. Just some small progress, but well worth the time.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

PapillonThreads said:


> I was just thinking about this the other day...how this site is dangerous and enablers! LOL
> I don't want to know how many patterns and 'idea' pages I have!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Um, how about over 50 gigabytes' worth on various drives? Just in case I ever want to knit one? Seems like every time I see anything I like - tea, soft drink, car - and think "I can get it later" - they quit selling it. So now when I see something I "just might" need later, my subconscious screams "Get it now before it disappears forever!" Makes me hope against hope that one of my progeny will decide to take up fiber arts in the near future.


----------



## danisamson (Jan 3, 2015)

I just use a 16 gig flash drive. The real challenge is indexing and listing your patterns so you can easily find them. Then you have to make sure you can find said list AND flash drive. Good luck!


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

Sounds perfectly normal to me.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

I have been putting my patterns on discs and at the last count I had approximately 80 discs, plus four binders of printed patterns and I have not counted how many knitting and crochet books that I have. I also have an unknown amount stored on my Google drive. I tried culling my patterns but only succeeded in getting rid of about 30. I just knew that if I got rid of any more that that would be the pattern I wanted, so I just kept them all. I am so glad I found Knitting Paradise and its enablers LOL


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I use my iPhone to view emails, including those showing patterns. When I see one that I like, I open it and email it to myself. Then I delete emails I have read including the patterns from my iPhone. 

I check my laptop once a week to delete emails. Those sent from me to me are the ones I save to a thumb drive. I set up folders on the thumbdrive for accessories, afghans, baby items, men's knits, sweaters (subdivided into long sleeve cardigans, long sleeve pullovers, short sleeve cardigans, and short sleeve pullovers), ponchos, wraps, etc. when I save a pattern on the thumbdrive, I save it as a PDF rather than a document to minimize storage. It also means I cannot alter the text, but that is not a problem for me as I print off patterns as I use them and can just mark them up.

I began storing patterns on my laptop (a fairly new Mac), but I realized that the graphic display even on my Mac, which is bult for graphic work, was stressing the video display. That's because patterns contain so many color pictures. That's why I store them as PDFs, which are smaller files. So, I moved to a thumbdrive, deleted the patterns from my laptop, and saw a dramatic change in my screen display for other programs. I bought the largest thumbdrive I found at BestBuy. 

Someone mentioned saving duplicates of patterns. I get a message when I save a document or PDF that tells me I have an earlier version saved. That prevents duplicate storage, but it only works if you don't rename files as you save them. All these methods are working for me, but if I ever think my thumbdrive is too full, I will probably buy another and split stored files into women's patterns on one and men's and children's on the other.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm afraid to count mine! But when I'm looking for something specific, it helps to have a bunch of patterns at my disposal to look through.


----------



## jenny012760 (Mar 24, 2011)

My laptop died. I had patterns for crochet, knitting, and all kinds of other craft projects on it, plus videos. I have it being repaired. Might need a new hard drive. I told them that I want the old drive back if they need to replace it, so I can try to get some of the stuff off it. I got it from Rent-A-Center, so I have a loaner or might be buying the one I am using now. The other has a 17.3 inch screen and Windows 7. This one has a 15.6 screen and Windows 8. I want my other one back.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh boy!! I love this topic.... it is an education for me... Now besides plain old external hard drives, there is a thumb drive!!! Will get on BestBuy and do some research. I started moving my knitting patterns to a separate file that I just happened to make in my documents... It is supposed to be a separate file. As I said, I just started last night and hope to continue today. Then, when I figure out what drive to purchase, I will move them and get them out of my laptop. Thanks, May



Knit crazy said:


> I use my iPhone to view emails, including those showing patterns. When I see one that I like, I open it and email it to myself. Then I delete emails I have read including the patterns from my iPhone.
> 
> I check my laptop once a week to delete emails. Those sent from me to me are the ones I save to a thumb drive. I set up folders on the thumbdrive for accessories, afghans, baby items, men's knits, sweaters (subdivided into long sleeve cardigans, long sleeve pullovers, short sleeve cardigans, and short sleeve pullovers), ponchos, wraps, etc. when I save a pattern on the thumbdrive, I save it as a PDF rather than a document to minimize storage. It also means I cannot alter the text, but that is not a problem for me as I print off patterns as I use them and can just mark them up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I download mine to CDs. There are currently 5 CDs of knitting and crochet patterns including tip and tricks. There are some duplicates, I'm sure, because there are some patterns that just draw my eye. I cull them from my laptop about once a month.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought 300 was a lot. Apparently, I'm just an amateur.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW!! I will look into it right away... only $20.00

... (I JUST RE-READ YOUR MESSAGE AND I MADE A MISTAKE ON THE PRICE... I SEE NOW THAT THE 8GB FLASH DRIVE IS ONLY $5.00)
As I just wrote a minute or so ago, I am learning so much... Now, if I have more than one of these 8gb flash drives, I might be able to sort out the patterns which would be so much easier than just piling them all in one drive!! Thank you sbel3555... Your name sounds like something from a Bond film!!! ciao, May



sbel3555 said:


> May, buy the 8 GB flash drive, holds tons of patterns --lots of them on sale right now at bestbuy. As low as $5


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Hee Hee!!!!



Izziebear said:


> I thought 300 was a lot. Apparently, I'm just an amateur.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

It doesn't really matter where and how you store your patterns--hard copies, on line, on a flash drive---when you go to find the one you want, you will still have to dig through many. But what is wrong with that????


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

It doesn't really matter where and how you store your patterns--hard copies, on line, on a flash drive---when you go to find the one you want, you will still have to dig through many. But what is wrong with that????


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I think CDs are a dying breed. I'd find some other way to back them up. If your computer dies, you may not be able to find one with a cd drive.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

So many patterns? I'm planning to knit my first sweater. I can't find a cardigan sweater pattern with a V opening. Does anyone have a favorite to share? 
Thank you, dogLVR/Margo


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

Yes, you can go to Best Buy or Costco or most anywhere that sells computer stuff and buy a portable hard drive. If you do, be aware that they can fail and you should have your patterns backed up on another device. I have recently discovered Google Drive (a free app) that allows you to save your patterns in the cloud. It is free and not hard to use. I like it better than Adobe.


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

Because of this site, i have been hording more and more patterns. My old xp just couldn't keep up. i purchased a new computer with 5 terabites of storage. plus a second storage drive just for patterns at 3 terabites. My DH wanted to know if i was going to have enough space.....as i am a bit of a horder!!


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> Only 300? I have well over 2000 on a flash drive and about 1000 printed. And that doesn't count all the books.


Thank God, someone like me. And I have my moms old patterns. I wasn't going to reply to the just hundreds, I click, save, download, print, even when my brain tells me "you're never going to make that!"

Yes, I'm in therapy as we speak, after I download this last pattern.......


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Gosh.... unbelievable!!! I remember when you could download stuff onto floppy discs, then they were gone...



ilmacheryl said:


> I think CDs are a dying breed. I'd find some other way to back them up. If your computer dies, you may not be able to find one with a cd drive.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

I have over 3,000 patterns and I have put them all in a dropbox.


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

May, a portable hard drive is not what you need unless you have enough data to fill your whole computer that you want to store and spend $100 or more. What you want is called a "thumb drive" or a "USB stick" among other names. This will be a small thumb sized object with a USB connection on one end. They come is different capacities and will hold all your patterns and more. Merely insert into the USB port on your computer and save your files to it. The saleperson in BestBuy will be happy to help you and tell you how to use it. Lots of stores carry these. Good luck!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I was actually kind of glad I lost all my files when my USB flash drive failed. I just had stress from knowing I would never get around to knitting/crocheting/sewing/quilting all that lovely stuff -- and I could never find the pattern I was thinking of anyway!

Side note -- when you upgrade from XP to Win7 back up your files on an external hard drive, not a flash drive!! I do miss all the pictures and personal correspondence from over 10 years.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: The last time I transferred my pattern files from computer to portable hard-drive (a couple or three years ago), there were over eight thousand of them. No way will I attempt to count the print-outs No, I do not print out any more, since I learned to save them on the computer. Now, I only print out the one I'm about the begin. I won't count the ones that are tagged in my books and magazines; I can't count that high! Of course, I add more to my collection ever day!


Me too! I now have such a burgeoning stash of patterns (I do not count them, to many) that I have begun just to save the sites as book marks in a reference folder and also bookmark pages from Knitting Paradise. (With the hope someday I will be able to get them all copied & transferred over onto a memory card.) Yes, I'm adding more everyday. It's as much my hobby as actually knitting/crocheting. I have printed out some special ones I plan to get to and I put the printout with the yarn I intend to use so I know why I bought the yarn 
:roll: 
I have categories like "Tea Cozies". I love collecting Tea Cozy patterns. I discovered how to get cheap ink for my printer so I can print more out now also. Only two binders so far :XD:


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

they are about the size of a deck of cards. plugs into your computer


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

May said:


> I want to learn more about the portable hard drive. If I had all my knitting patterns in one place, instead of in documents, in downloads and in pictures, it would simplify matters. Do you just go to Best Buy and ask for a portable hard drive? What do they look like? Thanks, May


I have a folder in my "documents" titled "knitting and all my down loads PDFs and word versions are transferred to that and then when I have the time I plan to transfer them all to a flash driver ( I have been gifted one that will store almost as much as my computer) then I can just plug it in to my tablet and read the pattern from that as I work. I just need my great niece to guide me through the process. lol


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> I have an thumb drive that I've saved 1000's of patterns to. My DH bought me a external portable HD for Christmas. I have to learn how to get patterns on to it.


I think that will be my next learning curb as well. I feel that I am loosing some of my downloaded patterns because I won't have enough storage on my computer. :thumbdown:


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

There are a lot of ways to back up files that you want to save, and I imagine that any of them can fail given the right circumstances. I'm surprised that SDcards and MicroSdcards haven't been mentioned (about the size of a postage stamp) along with external hard drives and thumb drives.

As I said, I am a hoarder, but keep those patterns coming! (I probably have thousands) What is really funny is that I tend to make several of any patterns that I make and like. Go figure.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I save most of my patterns on Pinterest - it's free and a picture of the item is included. I have separate "boards" for scarves, gloves and mittens, scarves, toys, children's, etc. With Pinterest, I can quickly flip through what I've saved, pick one or elements of several, then print them out. I also include yarn wt and needle size in the notes section on each pattern.


Are the actual patterns saved on Pinterest, or just the link to where they are? If it's just the link, I'd fear that the original site might vanish. I have bunches of patterns that I'm glad I printed out years ago (late 90s), because the original websites are long gone and no trace in the Web Archive. (I didn't yet know how to save anything back then.)



May said:


> Gosh.... unbelievable!!! I remember when you could download stuff onto floppy discs, then they were gone...


When we got our first computer that didn't have a slot for a floppy, I went on Freecycle to find an external floppy-disc reader to _borrow_, just in order to save the stuff I'd saved on floppies.

Media formats that have all but vanished in my 69 years: 
78 and 45 rpm records; 
reel-to-reel tapes; 
8-track tapes; 
cassette tapes; 
both sizes of floppy discs. 
I still have some of all except the reel-to-reel and floppy discs; those are gone as well as all the devices needed to use them.

I guess the CDs and DVDs will be next. Oh well! That's progress for you! 

On the plus side, it's never been easier to preserve things for future listening/reading/viewing pleasure, and ... it all takes up _so_ much less room and uses far smaller equipment than the older means! Yay for progress! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dogLVR said:


> So many patterns? I'm planning to knit my first sweater. I can't find a cardigan sweater pattern with a V opening. Does anyone have a favorite to share?
> Thank you, dogLVR/Margo


Have you looked on Ravelry? Free to join and never any SPAM. http://www.ravelry.com/

free knit cardigan with v-neck and photo: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&pa=v-neck&pc=cardigan&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=popularity&availability=free&craft=knitting
You can further filter the choices by ticking off the applicable boxes in the left-hand column. Gender. Age. Yardage/meterage. Needle size. Yarn thickness.

Have fun!


----------



## Schlooney (Oct 12, 2013)

It is addictive. I save it just in case I might need it, but I forget I have it. So I think serious culling is needed too.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

patterns + yarn = more :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Oh I can relate to that too - only mine is with recipes!!!!


our very own kp chef
:thumbup:
have a great & wonderful day/night


----------



## dollface (Jan 20, 2013)

casey1952 said:


> Only 300? I have well over 2000 on a flash drive and about 1000 printed. And that doesn't count all the books.


That's what I was going to say.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, my name is Charlene and I am a pattern hoarder. 

I don't have hundreds mind you, like some of you neophites- I have thousands. I have them here, there and everywhere. In binders, in piles, in my Ravelry library and my favorites. So- my question is (and I am serious about this as a techno-dinosaur,) I have a few thumb drives but I have no idea how to use them! I'd LOVE to store my pictures on them as well, as I always fear this laptop crashing. All help appreciated. Many thank you enablers you!

I've always thought it was hilarious when people go on about their stashes of yarn. I have so many more patterns! It really is time to pare down- but how!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

I can relate to that...I also, do not want to know how many patterns, and idea pages I have... I tried to delete some of them the other day..


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

I have to laugh with my patters and yarn stash --- but DH has his vinyl record collection that has grown out of his 'manly room' our computer room now has two walls full ( Thank You IKEA for their wonderful cube bookshelves ) - so I guess a few hundred patterns really don't even come close to all the space those records are taking &#128519;&#128519;


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Aunt Nay said:


> I download mine to CDs. There are currently 5 CDs of knitting and crochet patterns including tip and tricks. There are some duplicates, I'm sure, because there are some patterns that just draw my eye. I cull them from my laptop about once a month.


I used to store my patterns on CD's. Then one day I decided to retrieve some information off of one. I had a pattern on it that I was just itching to dive into. Half the CD was unreadable! The half that had the pattern on it that I wanted! I looked all over the web for that pattern to recopy. I checked all my books and magazines. Nothing! Gone! Gone! Gone!
I took the CD to the Computer Place, they tried, but said it had small scratch going just the wrong way that made it irretrievable. After that, I went to flash drives. SD cards. You can get one with 64 gigs memory or more now I think. I used the micro cards and the most they will hold is 32 gigs so far. Still, that's quite a bit.


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

In addition to printing out recipes, I've also been printing out patterns. I can't afford to be buying so many ink cartridges. Just lately I've learned to download more of them into my documents file. For some reason I have always been reluctant to right click for fear of causing a mess with my computer. I finally decided to get brave and try it and a whole new world has opened up for me. Who would have thought! Since my pattern binder is jammed full this helps a lot. I also have two binders full of recipes. I have to cull them because I've discovered duplicates of some of the recipes. I started putting together a recipe binder for my younger daughter a year or so ago but got interrupted. She really needs help with cooking. She has a kitchen I would almost die for and can't cook. We were there one year at Thanksgiving and I asked if she needed any help fixing dinner. She handed me a bag of stuffing croutons and said I could make the dressing. I asked her if she had the rest of the ingredients and she said, "Isn't that it?" I asked about the onion, celery, sage and broth and she said, "oh no, I don't have any of that, oh well, I guess we aren't having dressing this year." Yes, I have to set my needlework aside and work on that!


----------



## granniesan (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not alone!! Yea!


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi Charlene, My son-in-law uses thumb drives to put his music on for his gigs. He has a band and has a lot of songs. He was just telling me today he's planning on going to Walmart for another one. I told him I think I'll get one too so I don't lose anything just in case, but I also don't know how to use them. He said if he can do it I sure can because he's not all that tech savvy. He says they only cost about $8.00, and he'll show me how. Walmart here I come!


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

CAS50 said:


> I was actually kind of glad I lost all my files when my USB flash drive failed. I just had stress from knowing I would never get around to knitting/crocheting/sewing/quilting all that lovely stuff -- and I could never find the pattern I was thinking of anyway!
> 
> Side note -- when you upgrade from XP to Win7 back up your files on an external hard drive, not a flash drive!! I do miss all the pictures and personal correspondence from over 10 years.


What?? Your flash drive failed?? I never heard of this before. So now I have something new to worry about? I would hate to lose anything I've stored.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I have several already (gifts.) Once you learn- will you teach me? People say "oh, you just stick nit in and save whatever you want." But I'm sure there is more to it than that! Hoping to move all my pictures in one move instead of one of at a time (for instance!) Please PM once you have it down! ;-)

\


knitpick1 said:


> Hi Charlene, My son-in-law uses thumb drives to put his music on for his gigs. He has a band and has a lot of songs. He was just telling me today he's planning on going to Walmart for another one. I told him I think I'll get one too so I don't lose anything just in case, but I also don't know how to use them. He said if he can do it I sure can because he's not all that tech savvy. He says they only cost about $8.00, and he'll show me how. Walmart here I come!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Phew! I thought I was really overdoing it, glad I'm not the only one with over 3000 patterns in various places. The only problem is finding the one I want when I need it!


----------



## Fionnuala (Mar 31, 2011)

I cannot resist downloading beautiful patterns, knowing that if I lived for another century, I could never get around to completing half of them. However "just in case" I have just copied more into my ever expanding file.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> Oh I can relate to that too - only mine is with recipes!!!!


I'm in trouble, I have knitting/crochet patterns and recipes!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, I went to BestBuy this afternoon and checked their portable hard drives. I almost bought one that had 1TB, but I thought better of it and got a flash drive with 64gb for $24.99.... 
So, I am taking it out of its little package in a minute and we shall see what it tells me to do...
Thanks all for the suggestions and recommendations... It has been fun reading about patterns in the thousands!!
May


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

I blame Knitting Paradise too. Good idea to share them with friends who aren't on Knitting Paradise...........


----------



## kathymeitner (May 25, 2011)

I love this KP. Such a fun discussion topic. All these addicted knitters are a blast to read about. I can hardly stand it - Ha Ha PS: Happy knitting!!


----------



## Still Clicking (May 24, 2014)

It's called a Flash Drive,a Thumb Drive, and some other names. Get one that is 8gigs, or if one with more storage is not that much more money go for it. Just remember where you keep it. If you misplace it there goes all your efforts. I would prefer to have the files stored on my computer as well. Do you back up your files to a portable hard drive? I don't save but just a few patterns. When I am ready to knit I will look for a likeable pattern. Right now I don't have the time to knit.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

We upgraded the computer late last year and our very generous IT guru gifted a us a 1TB Samsung USB portable drive. Great ! now I am able to copy and save the many patterns and recipes I have on the computer to a backup file. I also have 5 binders full, mostly my mothers older patterns, some way back from the 1940s.


----------

